# Inappropriate public behavior



## Andi (Aug 26, 2009)

Just recently I have witnessed these things that made me go WTF






- a woman letting her (medium sized) dog jump into this beautiful public fountain to bathe and drink (IÂ´m ok with the dog drinking water, it was a hot day, but there were children in that fountain. Kind of unsanitary, right?)

- a woman changing her babyÂ´s diapers 2 meters away from the outside seating area of a freaking restaurant I was having lunch at. This was an area where there are public bathrooms, and many secluded places to do that kinda thing. But no, I had to see babyÂ´s wet diapers while eating my main course. Thank god I didnÂ´t smell anything

- a couple of kids jumping around in the fountain mentioned above (itÂ´s low, so the water only came up to their knees) butt ass naked. Again, this was next to the restaurant I was at.

- a woman pulling her little sonÂ´s pants down, lifting him up to let him pee in the grass. That was right in front of a big hospital, right in front of a busy seating area with like 50 patients and visitors sitting there. Mind you, it was a 1min walk away from an actual bathroom that was right inside that hospital.

- But my biggest pet peeve is women breastfeeding their children in food courts at the mall, with their breasts being completely exposed...with people eating and smoking nearby. When I saw this (more than once, in Austria) I was like OMG I canÂ´t believe this is actually happening! Apart from the fact that I think itÂ´s gross having to see this while you eat it canÂ´t be that nice for the baby to drink in a noisy, smoky area like that, right?

What is the type of public behavior that really bothers you? Besides the obvious like obnoxiously loud cell phone convos, etc I mean.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2009)

mm, I also have a problem with some (most) of those things!

for me, there is a certain age past which, no one should be allowed to play naked in a public fountain. I believe that age is about 3. After that, underpants must remain on. At all times! LOL.

Re: breastfeeding in public, I cant see myself being comfortable getting my whole boobs out right there in front of everyone, I'd probably cover myself somewhat with a blanket or be discrete, but I think it's perfectly natural and I don't actually see anything wrong with it whatsoever, if the mother is comfortable. The baby has to eat, why should it do so in a public bathroom simply because we as a society feel uncomfortable with nakedness?

Smoking, hmm, well that is different, I would not want to feed my baby in a smoky place, but I guess if it was really hungry and people are smoking EVERYWHERE then it's hard to avoid it...

I do get what you're saying but I think that we as a society should be more comfortable with what boobs were actually made to do - which is feed babies (and sell things in advertisements, LOL)


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2009)

I have some similar peeves. With the fountain thing,any public area like that is just nasty imo. Public pools and alike are so bacteria filled and who knows who was in it when you were looking.

The breastfeeding thing I have no problem with IF they're covered up. I've seen women at the stores that look like their baby is sleeping covered up and you can't even tell their boobs are actually out. But full exposed boobies?! No thank you.

Public urination is not right child or adult, especially with a restroom so close. A lady had her 3 year old and I was doing a policy for her. She asked me for some paper towels and didn't tell me that her son had peed right there on the floor (we have carpet). She then changes him right there, butt naked and everything. I was so appalled and she didn't blink an eye and looked bored as heck.

We got our carpets professionally cleaned last week.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2009)

I forgot to say that with the public breastfeeding thing, I always think about where I eat. I don't eat in the car, bathroom or in a closed room when I go to a restaurant so I feel that baby should receive the same courtesy. But I personally could't have it hanging out. When I had my son and fed him, at the time I didn't care if I flashed some of my sister in laws or my mom. Now that I think about it, they all know what they look like but bc it was in direct connection to feeding my baby, I didn't feel embarrassed ab it.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have some similar peeves. With the fountain thing,any public area like that is just nasty imo. Public pools and alike are so bacteria filled and who knows who was in it when you were looking. 
The breastfeeding thing I have no problem with IF they're covered up. I've seen women at the stores that look like their baby is sleeping covered up and you can't even tell their boobs are actually out. But full exposed boobies?! No thank you.

Public urination is not right child or adult, especially with a restroom so close. A lady had her 3 year old and I was doing a policy for her. She asked me for some paper towels and didn't tell me that her son had peed right there on the floor (we have carpet). She then changes him right there, butt naked and everything. I was so appalled and she didn't blink an eye and looked bored as heck.

We got our carpets professionally cleaned last week.

OMG that story about the lady and her 3y old was horrible. I was have been equally shocked! ItÂ´s kinda funny if you think about it, how sheÂ´s not embarrassed at all.I guess I should have added that I have a personal issue with finding breastfeeding gross, so probably shouldnÂ´t comment on this. I know itÂ´s natural, and if the mom uses a blanket to cover herself up I have no problem with it. I was just always wondering why you canÂ´t bring a supply of pumped milk if you take your baby somewhere. I understand itÂ´s necessary to feed your baby if itÂ´s crying and hungry, but smoky loud places donÂ´t seem like a very relaxing environment for both the mom and the baby. And with people sitting around there eating...well that is still gross to me.


----------



## internetchick (Aug 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess I should have added that I have a personal issue with finding breastfeeding gross, so probably shouldnÂ´t comment on this. I know itÂ´s natural, and if the mom uses a blanket to cover herself up I have no problem with it. I was just always wondering why you canÂ´t bring a supply of pumped milk if you take your baby somewhere. I understand itÂ´s necessary to feed your baby if itÂ´s crying and hungry, but smoky loud places donÂ´t seem like a very relaxing environment for both the mom and the baby. And with people sitting around there eating...well that is still gross to me.  That is absolutely absurd to think someone should go through the cost and hassle of pumping to bottle feed in public because someone might find it "gross." One of the many benefits of breastfeeding is not having to carry all that bottle paraphernalia with you. A day trip? Means lots of bottles, a way to keep the milk cold so it doesn't go bad, a way to heat it up for eating, etc. It's completely impractical when you have plenty of milk at the right temp that won't go bad right in your breasts. And that's less crap to carry around. It's not about thinking it would be more soothing for mom and baby to be in a quieter spot(if they wanted that they would seek it out), it's about your own discomfort with breastfeeding. You don't need a quiet spot to breastfeed. And while I preferred to cover up, some nursers make it impossible. I have seen the occasional boob from a breastfeeder. Big deal.


----------



## Andi (Aug 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is absolutely absurd to think someone should go through the cost and hassle of pumping to bottle feed in public because someone might find it "gross." One of the many benefits of breastfeeding is not having to carry all that bottle paraphernalia with you. A day trip? Means lots of bottles, a way to keep the milk cold so it doesn't go bad, a way to heat it up for eating, etc. It's completely impractical when you have plenty of milk at the right temp that won't go bad right in your breasts. And that's less crap to carry around. It's not about thinking it would be more soothing for mom and baby to be in a quieter spot(if they wanted that they would seek it out), it's about your own discomfort with breastfeeding. You don't need a quiet spot to breastfeed. And while I preferred to cover up, some nursers make it impossible. I have seen the occasional boob from a breastfeeder. Big deal. Well IÂ´m not a mother so I wouldÂ´t know if and how much hassle it would be to carry a bottle around. And I feel silly now, I didnÂ´t know you absolutely have to heat up breast milk before you give it to the baby when youÂ´re on the go....when I see mothers giving their baby formula on the go IÂ´m guessing itÂ´s not heated up either? Anyway, I really donÂ´t have a clue about the details hereOf course itÂ´s because I feel grossed out, I canÂ´t explain why, I have an unexplainable breastfeeding phobia. I know that people are going to be offended when I say I think itÂ´s gross to do it in public (meaning, with LOTS of people around) but I just canÂ´t help feeling the way I do!!! I would never tell somebody to stop doing it, I just canÂ´t understand how a woman can be comfortable breastfeeding in places this public.

I just find it very strange that a woman would breastfeed in an area where there are people eating. Not just a park bench or something, but in a busy food court. But I guess you could say the baby is eating too, so it needs to eat in the food court with the other people lol


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not that bothered with breastfeeding, but i would be discreet and choose a quiet environment if possible.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh, yes, i forgot. We have a market almost everyday here and it ends at 1 pm. It's set up on this big square place, and all around this square place you have restaurants. And guess who's coming half an hour later, cleaning after the end ? The public garbage service. So you're eating a meal at a restaurant and you see people taking care of the market's trash. It shocked me when i first saw that, and it doesn't seem to be bothering the people in charge as they continue to do so.

I understand the need to clean, and considering we have also our lot of homeless people i guess it's also to avoid theft in the trash, but the market's half closed during summer, and even the rest of the year you don't have that much garbage to deal with, so what's up with those people ? Can't they delay just for one hour ?


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 27, 2009)

OK my issue is with people who dig for gold in their nostrils in the car!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 28, 2009)

Some of those things are just inconsiderate. If you can be discreet you should, especially when diapering, etc. Have a little class imo.

As far as breastfeeding goes, I am going to have to agree with internetchick. I am a mom of 4 and hauling all of the extra garbage along if you don't have to is time consuming and exhausting. It not only more convenient to breastfeed but it is healthier for both mommy and baby. I have breastfed in public and I used a soft cloth to cover myself. I realize it does make some people uncomfortable so I always tried to be discreet. I also realize that I would much rather sit next to a breastfeeding woman than next to some adult who is constantly clearing their throat in a disgusting manner while I eat my meal. As far as doing it in a smokey place... well they don't letcha smoke indoors in California so I don't have that to worry about.

@ sooperficial... gonna have to agree with yours. I hate it when you catch them picking and they actually see you watching and continue to do it anyways. Haha. Ick.


----------



## Andi (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK my issue is with people who dig for gold in their nostrils in the car! oh geez call me gross but I do that sometimes. But I do it quickly and always look to see if the people in the car in front of me are maybe watching my in their rear view mirro


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 28, 2009)

Haha gold diggers. That's why I have sanitizer right on my desk lol. What I can't stand is when people use their keys to clean out their ears. My grandfather used to do it and I'll see every so often as people are walking around the store with their keys at hand. It really grosses me out.

Also, women and some men who very obviously have a wedgie lol. I've see some people with loose cotton shorts and it'll be tucked in and I'm just wondering to myself "Can you not feel that?!"


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What I can't stand is when people use their keys to clean out their ears. My grandfather used to do it lol. My grandfather does that too


----------



## Darla (Aug 28, 2009)

that one thing about the public breastfeeding is the one hitting closest to home. I remember my sister in law (when her kids were young) whipping out her boob to feed her kids. Nothing discreet about it at all, no attempt to cover up either. I remember one time we were at a family gathering and she did this in front of my 75 year old uncle. He was so appalled he left the room. I stayed but thought it was tacky of her.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK my issue is with people who dig for gold in their nostrils in the car! GIRL BYE!! Lmao!! I dig in my nose and sing all while driving!! I hope you never see me in my truck LOL!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 28, 2009)

Seems like you need to stay home. lol Idk i have the new york state of mind that causes you to ignore everything and anything. lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 28, 2009)

ooh one thing that does freak me out is people who blow their noses without using a tissue, they just blow right into their hand?! EW!


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 28, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh one thing that does freak me out is people who blow their noses without using a tissue, they just blow right into their hand?! EW!










That's as gross as when someone presses on side of their nose while walking outside and just blow it all on the sidewalk.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Aug 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif - a woman pulling her little sonÂ´s pants down, lifting him up to let him pee in the grass. That was right in front of a big hospital, right in front of a busy seating area with like 50 patients and visitors sitting there. Mind you, it was a 1min walk away from an actual bathroom that was right inside that hospital. I saw this the other day. On the side of a major highway (I live outside of Washington DC, and we have really heavy traffic) during heavy rushhour traffic (going 50 mph+), I noticed a huge Suburban pulled over on the right shoulder. And a dad with a little boy about 3, at the rear of the car, with the little boy's butt flapping in the wind, him holding his penis and aiming for the guardrail. Mom (at least a 35+ female adult) was in the car watching. Let me just say there are signs all over advertising the restaurants at the exits, and they were at most 2 minutes away from a McDonalds. Just lovely. A police officer was killed about 500 yards from where this kid was peeing at the side of the highway. You'd think adults would know better, but obviously not. Or that they'd have manners.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GIRL BYE!! Lmao!! I dig in my nose and sing all while driving!! I hope you never see me in my truck LOL!!! This made me chuckle. Aprill you have uber multi-tasking skills!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 30, 2009)

I so hated when I was a cashier. The things people do waiting in line. But do guys really have to hold their money ahead of time and scratch thier crotch with that same hand holding that money? Ewww? I don't want to touch money or that hand...watch guys in lines sometimes, its just gross. Women don't go around scratching those itches in public. Come on now.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 30, 2009)

The other day I was in Cheeburger Cheeburger and some guy started blowing his shnozz at the table. Get up and go in the bathroom! It's even worse because the tables there were close together!

I HATE when people don't flush the toilets at my office building. In my office building, we share a bathroom with all of the different companies on the first floor. These grown women will leave tampons, and...well I won't get gross and graphic. But it's women who work in the building! Flush with your foot!!!!!!! I gag every time I go in there.


----------



## Andi (Aug 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










That's as gross as when someone presses on side of their nose while walking outside and just blow it all on the sidewalk.





my fiancÃ© does that and I always tell him itÂ´s so gross. He says itÂ´s practical cause you donÂ´t need a tissue. IÂ´m like whatÂ´s so Impractical about using a freaking tissue? OMG I am such a hypocrite, right...I do pick my nose sometimes and just asked myself whatÂ´s impractical about using a tissue




And I donÂ´t even understand how he does it, if I did that IÂ´d probably have snot allover my finger or myself. I guess he has years of practice doing it lol.


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GIRL BYE!! Lmao!! I dig in my nose and sing all while driving!! I hope you never see me in my truck LOL!!! LOL I'll honk at ya and give you a thumbs up~! lmao


----------



## Andi (Aug 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How is it that an Austrian shopping mall has people smoking in it? because smoking is only prohibited in offical government buildings, hospitals, McDonaldÂ´s, Starbucks (the american chains) etc. ItÂ´s legal in almost all restaurants, and in mall food courts. It sucks, I hate it so much that theyÂ´re allowed to pollute the air while I eat next to them


----------



## Ozee (Aug 31, 2009)

Im shocked they are still allowed to smoke in places like that, Its now illegal to smoke in cars with children present here.

I don't like the thought of dog swimming drouling in fountain with children in it. :/ icky.

Naked children in public I'm not a fan of, never know who or what kind of person is watching.

B/f I'm in two minds. I have breast fed in public before. If we were at a park or something where there isn't a mothers-room handy I have just used my shawl or baby blanket to cover myself. I don't mind other women feeding in public either I think b/f is quiet a beautiful thing BUT I don't want to see nipples exposed for tooooo long of time lol. I think i would prefer to see a b/f mother then listen to the cries of a hungry baby lol.

One of my biggest peevs is when common sense/decency is lacking. Like giving up your seat for elder, moving to side for a pram/stroller, saying excuse me or pardon if you need to get through a crowd instead of just barging through.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by *akathegnat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I so hated when I was a cashier. The things people do waiting in line. But do guys really have to hold their money ahead of time and scratch thier crotch with that same hand holding that money? Ewww? I don't want to touch money or that hand...watch guys in lines sometimes, its just gross. Women don't go around scratching those itches in public. Come on now. I used to be a cashier and that really sickened me too. I really hated the ones who would give me humid sweaty money that they had stored in the bras or sock/shoes. Thanks goodness for hand sanitizer!


----------



## Chaeli (Sep 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Seems like you need to stay home. lol Idk i have the new york state of mind that causes you to ignore everything and anything. lol ^--- Same here. I'd almost bet at times that a naked person could actually walk by me and I would never even notice let alone the stupid stuff so many people actually do without thinking twice.


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Snoofard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Honey,Women are just as nasty as men I see women use the restroom and NEVER wash their hands



sickening,go watch it, it's discusting.I worked at Wendy's one summer and the ladies bathroom was filthy compared to the men.I went through The wal mart checkout and the lady was wearing gloves cuz she said people are gross......................... Oh I agree. I watch ladies use public toilets and then mess with their hair and makeup and not WASH their hands. EWWW.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 1, 2009)

It was always the bagger's responsiblity to clean the restrooms before we closed for the night and dudes would always shit in the urinals. One time, in both the women's and men's restroom, someone has deliberately rubbed shit all over the doors and walls. Disgusting people. The manager at the time was cool enough to say that they don't pay her bagger's enough money to clean that up and did it herself.


----------



## Tyari (Sep 2, 2009)

Seeing children naked in public is really unnerving to me because there are pedophiles everywhere. People take for granted the fact that these are kids and they're innocent - yes they are but Billy Joe Whatthe**** isn't!!! I was at the beach a couple of months ago and this lady had a little girl, maybe a year and a half old(?), and took her pamper off and just let her chill. WTF????? Do they not realize that pedophilia is real and that they blend in with the rest of us?? He's not always lurking around schools driving a big, creepy, 1970's kidnapper van around elementary schools.

The breastfeeding thing, I don't really mind if they are covered.

The woman lifting her son up to pee in the grass is just damn stupid to me. That just doesn't make any sense at all. Sometimes I wonder if people are working with all of their faculties.

I used to have a ton of pet peeves but after suffering what could be referred to as a nervous breakdown {brought on by stress}, I just don't let stuff bother me anymore. If I did, I'm certain my brain would spontaneously combust.


----------

